# 2011 BMC bikes



## dom3333

Just checked and the 2011 models are up on the website. I am really not loving the colors they have chosen.


----------



## tindrum

the colors seem pretty safe to me... a lot of red, black, and white, with the exception of the lime green on the campy roadracer. 

the ultegra roadracer with the gold or bronze accents on all black is a beauty.


----------



## Peanya

Interesting, I really like the green. I don't think the site is fully up to date yet. One link says the SL01 is all carbon, the page for it says it has an aluminum main triangle.


----------



## STARNUT

the SL01 is all carbon.....


Starnut


----------



## rezenclowd3

Darn, looking to buy my first roadbike, but I find the 2011 colors quite boring. The 2009 SL01 with the orange looks pretty spiffy.


----------



## Peanya

rezenclowd3 said:


> Darn, looking to buy my first roadbike, but I find the 2011 colors quite boring. The 2009 SL01 with the orange looks pretty spiffy.


You can still get them at competitive cyclist. But better yet, get a 2010 in the blue/black or a 2011 and I'll trade ya


----------



## 88 rex

I'm really liking the SL01/SL02 colors. No Impec?


----------



## rezenclowd3

The Impec has its own tab at the top. Personally I do not like the SNC on the impec. Looks like some chineese toy mold. Much too industrial look for me, and it does not use the very cool "streampost". I still would be envious of those who purchase one ;-)


----------



## 88 rex

rezenclowd3 said:


> The Impec has its own tab at the top. Personally I do not like the SNC on the impec. Looks like some chineese toy mold. Much too industrial look for me, and it does not use the very cool "streampost". I still would be envious of those who purchase one ;-)


It does have a little robocop feel to it, but I still thinks it a pretty cool bike. The seatpost.......still looks like something similar to a streampost, just without the wedgie. I just might drool on one if I ever come across one.


----------



## crank1979

The Impec is the only one that I'm considering from BMCs new line up. It's between that and a BH G5.


----------



## STARNUT

My 1st of 2 Impecs show up in a month or so. We'll have the Team color with SR11 around the 1st of Oct and the Noble with Di2 in Nov.

There are only about 25 (Im one of those) dealers and no interwebs sales. One thing to take into account is all the "stuff" you get with it. You get a _very_ nice bag/case thing they ship it in, custom saddle bag, cage, bottle, stand, and something else.

It's a process to get one for sure. If you _really_ want one I'd highly suggest getting on the horn and finding a dealer, 'cause it's going to be a wait if you wait.

Also, everyone has been making this thing out to be way expensive. With full Red, EA90 painted stem, EC70 bars, SI Kit Carbino saddle, and EA90 wheels it's $7499. Don't get me wrong, it's still a lot of money. It however is not marginally more expensive than other offerings from Trek, Spec, Cannondale (the new bike), Giant, Pinarello, Cervelo etc with the same spec. In fact it's cheaper than a lot of those. I'd highly suggest _not_ just buying a frame as it's $5500 and you'll get a _MUCH_ better deal on a full bike. They are offering Red, Di2, 7900, and SR with a few wheel options. Your Impec dealer will switch out whatever you don't want.

they updated the site. http://www.bmc-racing.com/us-en/impec/factory-tour.html

Having been there and seen the factory and them making the bikes I can tell you it's a pretty cool process and it's exactly what it looks like in the vids on that page. The coolest machine in there was the painter and the 'blue eye' glue gun thing. 

Also, having ridden it I can say it's a totally different ride than anything else I've been on  .

Starnut


----------



## NEO Dan

STARNUT said:


> the SL01 is all carbon.....Starnut


 :cryin: 


rezenclowd3 said:


> Darn, looking to buy my first roadbike, but I find the 2011 colors quite boring. The 2009 SL01 with the orange looks pretty spiffy.


All Carbon SL01  +$1,900 as in = $2,900 frame set  

This and the SXL01 too - it's the end of an era - it's like the end of muscle cars all over again :cryin: 

The aluminum trident is dead!:mad2: 

The SL01 was a COST EFFECTIVE crit racing speed weapon - sprinting BEAST - and orange =  

BMC is pricing themselves out of the mid range - they don't want to be an everyman's bike in America -IMO

Hey STARNUT, 
You went to the factory and checked out the bikes, right?
Did you ride the '11 SL01/SL02?
Are you going to stock them?


----------



## rezenclowd3

Wasn't the older SL01s in that frameset pricerange? I figured the '09 was so very cheap from competitive cyclist BECAUSE it was an older frame? It does say orig price $2999. My budget is from $1500-$2000, but if I have to stretch that for a decent setup, I will. The other models I thought about are a Cannondale Synapse Carbon 4 ($2500), Pinarello FP2 ($2700), Caad9 4 ($1700) or Cannondale Six Carbon 5 ($2200). I do not have an LBS to try ANY of these out. With CCs NQA policy, and if I am happy with a <$2000 bike, then awesome, more money later to upgrade to lighter rotating parts. Thoughts? New guy here, so many very cool options out there...

Going BMC would be nifty because it would be very unique....and $1700 for the '09 model really is tempting. Should I post this in the beginners corner instead?


----------



## Peanya

From the looks of it, the Street Racer is taking place of the older Road Racer.


----------



## rezenclowd3

Yup, don't know the prices yet though. The Street Racer is an all aluminum frame however. If I am to buy an all aluminum, I will go with Cannondale...


----------



## ultraman6970

The 2009/2010 bmc frame originaly was like 1200 bucks so whats the compain then? the full bike was like 2500 bucks a few months ago then BMC apparently decided to just lower the price, thats called market positioning and sort of worked after all. All the people who was craving one got one. Regarding the new 2011 frames BMC did the most obvious thing, go carbon. I sent an email to BMC america and the price for the 2011 roadracer is To Be determined, the slo1 and the slo2 are the same frames but the components make the difference. It will be offered as a frameset? WHO KNOWS!!


----------



## ultraman6970

The 2009/2010 bmc frame originaly was like 1200 bucks so whats the complain then? the full bike was like 2500 bucks a few months ago then BMC apparently decided to just lower the price, that's called market positioning and sort of worked after all. All the people who was craving one got one. Regarding the new 2011 frames BMC did the most obvious thing, go carbon. I sent an email to BMC america and the price for the 2011 roadracer is stillTo Be determined, the slo1 and the slo2 are the same frames but the components make the difference. It will be offered as a frameset? WHO KNOWS!!


----------



## ultraman6970

rezenclowd3 said:


> Yup, don't know the prices yet though. The Street Racer is an all aluminum frame however. If I am to buy an all aluminum, I will go with Cannondale...



Because of weight i believe right? U have to ride the street racer, it rocks big time.


----------



## JohnHenry

Is the streetracer sr01 all aluminum? replacement for the streetifre?
i love my streetfire.


----------



## STARNUT

We'll be stocking everything but the SR01/02 and the SL02 w/105 unless they drop the price. If they get it down to $2300 ish we'll do it. As it stands, at $2700 there is no way we're stocking it. The SR02 is a bit of a hard sell to. 1700 gram frame and 105 for $1800. Little high, and up against _a lot_ of lighter bikes with better spec's, lik ethe CAAD10-5 or the 4 for the same price.

The SL01 on the other is a smokin deal at $3100 ish and is a great spec. The new frame is like an SLX-light, not quite as stiff but lighter. Made for adifferent rider anyway.

The Race Machine is going to be a "Tarmac Torpedo". It is every bit as stiff at the SLX and a lot lighter. Full Red (BB30), force brakes, ea90 wheels,easton cockpit, and SI saddle for $5k. Why they didn't do a 1070 cassette and Red Brakes, I'll never know.

Of course we ordered full size runs of white and red SLRs and the Red Race Machines. We also have 2 impecscomeing with Di2 and Super Record. Plus...... we ordered a TT01 for a "shop bike" and we'll have the TT02s as well.

Starnut


----------



## ultraman6970

What about frames? Frames will be available And when?


----------



## STARNUT

Frames are being sold as the Impec (one of 2 countried in the world), SLR, Race Machine, and The SL01, although I'm not sure why you'd buy the SL01 as a frame. The SLR is the only one that is sold as a frame only.

They are saying 90% fill by 12/1

Starnut


----------



## a_avery007

STAR- best bang for the buck in 11 line?


----------



## STARNUT

How many bucks do you have :lol:

They have a few bike in the range/different price points that are, comparatively, good ''deals".

The Impec is actually a good deal if you buy it as a built bike. Full Red at $7400 and a good cockpit and wheel choice. Looking at _any_ of the bikes from the Big 4 in that price range, it's obvious the Impec is as good a deal or better. Would you rather have an Impec or an SL3......? me too... I'm not actually sure why in the hell you'd buy a Specalized at that price when there are _so many_ better choices at that price point.... just an observation. 

The SLR is a similar deal to the Impec. I'm going to have to eat my words on the "frame doesn't matter". The SLR is probably one of the better riding frames out. At $3850 it is at the upper end of the Domestic frame-set game or at the entry level for the exotics (not a big 4). It rides like nothing I've been on since my Master Xlight and is wicked light. The TCC thing is not marketing speak.... they can call it what they want but..... that shiz does something.... If you haven't been on one and you're looking at spending that much money on a bike, do your self a favor and ride one. I'm not a big advocate of test rides. They are to short and to be honest my Super6 feels like a Tarmac. It does. It also feels like an R3 that can actually corner. It does. The current batch of big brand carbon bikes are pretty benign and they have to be to appeal to the 2000 + dealer base. The SLR feels MUCH different than a current madone, SL3, Super6, and Advanced. In a good way.

The Race Machine in frame set and built should be a contender at the 5k price point when looking at what it sells against. At $2850 and about 1000grams with 90% of the TCC the SLR you have a badass race bike. It is System 6 stiff. I jumped on one right after an SLR and it was a noticeable difference in stiffness. Think SLX - 200 grams and better ride, and you have the RM.

The SL01 could be a good deal, but at this price and below consumers are _extremely_ price conscious and the bike needs to hit a specific price target and componet spec to be viable. The SL01 is $3200 with a slightly better spec than the Big 4s $2999 bikes. You're looking at almost a 10% increase in retail price, even if it is a better spec and frame...... it's still an Ultegra bike at $3200. You can walk over and buy a Roubaix, Madone with contrived geo, Synapse, or a TCR for 3k. Granted the BMC is a full ultegra build (brakes included) and has better wheels than most of those, save the synapse, but..... It'll require a shop that can actually "sell" the SL01 rather than mindlessly offer a Roubaix, Madone, or Synapse. That's not ment to bag on any of those bikes but rather the shops. On the other hand, seeing and talking to the dealers that have BMC now, I don't see that as a problem. Further, my comment is not to suggest that there is some "extra" profit built in for that price, and it's priced that way because they can. Rather, I think that price reflects what you're getting. The SL frame is a better frame than bikes at that price point for the big guys; pretty simple. Being able to articulate that can be difficult to someone who is extremely price sensitive. If you're looking at spending 6k on a bike and one is 5800 and the other is 6300..... it ain't that big a deal. 

Ostensibly, I can make a case for just about every bike in the line as to why it's as good or better deal than anything else on the market, except the SL02 at its' current price, and the alloy bike. I can't say that with Colnago, Pinarello, or even Orbea at some price points. To be honest you're not buying an Colnago or a Pinareallo because they are 'good deals' or have or because they have 'bang for the buck'. 

Another brand I make this argument with is Parlee..... they have a lot (more) to offer in their respective price points than other brands.

Starnut


----------



## Quest08

Starnut, thank you for , as usual, a very thoughtful response to a fellow member's question. Once again it is obvious why so many of us rely on you for no nonsense advice and expertise.


----------



## a_avery007

thank you for the thoughtful writeup!

wish i could like impec, but to me bleghhhh. for that much money i have to like how it looks no matter how great it rides..

interesting that the SL01 is a little lower and steeper in the 54cm than the RM and SLR, just a little, but little details matter..

since the wheelbase length and front center is not published, STAR, do you think these bikes are better crit bikes or all-rounders that can crit?

i know you lean towards fast handling bikes, and i like that too, but have to have a decent amount of balance, and front center or forget it.. (ie smaller cervelo r3's i dont like...)

and i agree about the newer big 4 bikes having similar feel to them. i prefer the ride quality of Look's and Time's, but like the bb and torsional stiffness of the former....


----------



## STARNUT

Yeah, I like the extremes. I either like it slammed with no rake and steep HT or slammed with a low bb a tone of rake and slack HT (like my old c40).

If you're after a stiff bike then the RM is probably going to be your ticket. I too like the Looks and Times and have owned both. My issue with all the times was the front it was a little soft and the 595 was a little to soft as well. I'm not that big either. The RM is like the SLX - 200 grams. The Impec would also be a good 'crit' bike but...... 
Starnut


----------



## ultraman6970

STARNUT said:


> Frames are being sold as the Impec (one of 2 countried in the world), SLR, Race Machine, and The SL01, although I'm not sure why you'd buy the SL01 as a frame. The SLR is the only one that is sold as a frame only.
> 
> They are saying 90% fill by 12/1
> 
> Starnut



The main reason I'm asking about the frames and specially the roadracer sl01 is because actually i own one, second have the carbon version frame of it would be fantastic and the next reason is because i love my campagnolo record group and i really have no intentions to get anything else unless shimano or sram comes with something way cheaper and as good as my campy record stuff, besides i don't have money to buy the whole bike... so why i would like to get the whole bike when i have all the parts i need already taking in consideration I'm broke as anybody else does here in the states?

I foresee two things, or bmc gonna have to sell framesets or gonna have to reduce the price big time, economy is getting tough in here AGAIN. And at some point it will caught to this frames/bikes. To show my point, there are still 2009 frames moving around and i doubt they will get any sale unless they go pretty low. Nobody wants to lose money but is deflation times now aka buyer has the power now


----------



## tyro

Anyone know the frameset price for the Impec yet?


----------



## STARNUT

$5500

The Sram Red bike $7499.... if I were you I'd buy a Sram bike and sell the parts if you dont want them. To be honest, they offer Red, DA, Di2, and Super Record. Just buy a complete and have the shop was cassettes, saddles or whatever it is you don't like about the Spec.

Starnut


----------



## tyro

STARNUT said:


> $5500
> 
> The Sram Red bike $7499.... if I were you I'd buy a Sram bike and sell the parts if you dont want them. To be honest, they offer Red, DA, Di2, and Super Record. Just buy a complete and have the shop was cassettes, saddles or whatever it is you don't like about the Spec.
> 
> Starnut


Good point on the full bike thing. I have a full set of parts and 7900 group, but it may work out better to sell all this stuff and go with a full bike. Damn, that Di2 bike is unbelievably hot!


----------



## johng723

Sram Red Impec... Too bad I can't ever justify riding a bike that impressive/expensive at my current fitness/skill level.


----------



## looigi

johng723 said:


> Sram Red Impec... Too bad I can't ever justify riding a bike that impressive/expensive at my current fitness/skill level.


I just got a new SRAM Red SLR01 and it knocked my fitness level up a couple of notches just because I'm more motivated and the bike goes so well. 

I'm still trying to warm up to the appearance of the Impec. I'm sure it has awesome performance but it looks like it was built from a Tinker Toy set.


----------



## Bob Ross

Not to state the obvious, but... the SLC01 Pro Machine is gone?


----------



## STARNUT

Not just the Pro Machine but the Race Master is gone as well. The bikes were replaced with the Race Machine (a combo of Race Master and Pro Machine).

Starnut


----------



## b2nyc

*BMC for 2011 Suggestions*

Hi, 
I see that the BMC models changed for 2011. I am looking for a model that will allow me an Eddie fitting. (meaning a bit more upright). I do long weekend training and club rides. Quick, but 3-5 hours in the saddle, along with rolling hills (in Conn or Upstate NY) or just a nice relaxing 90 minute work out. I would like my butt to feel good at the end of the ride.

I'm 72" tall and 176 lbs with a 33.5" inseam. Budget is $5,500 to $6.500 tops.


Suggestions, please.


----------



## b2nyc

Dear Starnut,
I see that the BMC models changed for 2011. I am looking for a model that will allow me an Eddie fitting. (meaning a bit more upright). I do long weekend training and club rides. Quick, but 3-5 hours in the saddle, along with rolling hills (in Conn or Upstate NY) or just a nice relaxing 90 minute work out. I would like my butt to feel good at the end of the ride. I am an ex-pro who is now 50 years old. I can still go fast, but every year I notice I want to raise my handle bars a few cm....

I'm 72" tall and 176 lbs with a 33.5" inseam. Budget is $5,500 to $6.500 tops.


Suggestions, please.


----------



## ultraman6970

I dont want to sound rude but probably a BMC is not your bike at all. What u need it is something like a specialized medium range because those ones are made for what u want and have long front tubes, so you will have an upright position. All BMCs have short front tubes and long top tubes, racing configuration. The other way is get whatever BMC you like and flip the step and put it looking upright, but that will make the bike look like [email protected] and very amateurish.

Wonder how a BMC would look like with flat bars hmmm....

But it is your money so if you want the bmc just get it and fit it the way u like, good luck


----------



## looigi

b2nyc said:


> Hi,
> I see that the BMC models changed for 2011. I am looking for a model that will allow me an Eddie fitting. (meaning a bit more upright). ..I'm 72" tall and 176 lbs with a 33.5" inseam. Budget is $5,500 to $6.500 tops.


If you have a bike that you like the fit of, measure the relative positions of the crank, seat, and bars and see if you can match that using the frame geometry on the BMC website. A good shop like Competitive Cyclist will be able to do this for you, and in my experience, Competitive Cyclist is an excellent dealer to do business with. 

I'm not a boy racer anymore. The tops of my bars are about 6.5 cm below the top of the saddle. I'm 5'10" and I just got a new 55cm SLR01 and love the ride, handling, and light weight. It's got 3 cm of spacers under a 90mm stem to get the height and reach I wanted.


----------



## 88 rex

looigi said:


> It's got 3 cm of spacers under a 90mm stem to get the height and reach I wanted.



That's a lot of spacers.

Can I vote C-dale Synapse for b2NYC? They're pretty darn nice.


----------



## looigi

88 rex said:


> That's a lot of spacers.


It could be one 3 cm spacer, or six 5 mm spacers, or some combination. It's the 3 cm height that's relevant in this case. The crappy cell phone photo below shows the result. If I flipped the stem over I could take out two and get about the same bar height. As I get more fit, I may decide lower the bars a cm or two.


----------



## b2nyc

*thanks Looigi*

Looigi,
Thank you so much for the response. I haven't checked this thread for so long, but I appreciate your input. 

The spacer stack does the trick. I am not trying to ride a 1960's Schwinn Stingray. (However, that 5 speed Apple Crate rocked.) I also noticed that the Head Tube height is taller on the Impec Noble. Seems like a real deal considering the upgrade in wheels for the $7K price. 

For now my quick rides are going to take place on the RM01. It fits my long torso. I so think the SLR is superior in every way, but a bunch more in price. Yours look super cool. 

My best to you and ride like the wind.

b2


----------



## STARNUT

dewd..... BMC's actually have _longer_ headtubes than most their competition. Not a bad thing. For ex.... my 54 super6 had a 140 HT and my 53 SLR has a 153HT.


At any rate.... to guy above me. At that budget and what you said you like to do and what you want the bike to do, I'd look at an SLR01 with a mix or Red and Force, alloy bars, nice saddle, and nice wheels and tires. Depending on how you mix the group, you should be able to get that around $6000 ish.

Starnut


----------



## b2nyc

*thanks StarNut*

Thank you for the input Starnut. You always provide learned, level and measured insight.

This winter I paid a team tech for a fitness evaluation and fit measurement, and am an ex-Pro. The BMC SLR geometry did fit me. The SLR01 is an amazing frame, but does end up being $1500.00+ more than the RM01...as the RM01 comes as a factory build with really crappy wheels. 

For the money I think the Impec Nobel is a steal. I am thinking that might be my all day ride bike...I mean they actually have no skimping on components on $7K bike. Have you had the chance to spend time on the Impec? 

Last, I weigh 190 lbs, and am an ex-sprinter. Stiff bikes work for me as I find mixing the right wheels are the goods for making a fast smooth comfortable ride. In your opinion is the RM01 that much rougher a ride than the SLR01? What wheels would you consider for 
everyday group and club riding on rolling hills and flats where fat old men can have 50 meters of glory at the front of a pack. 

My best,
b2

ps/ Where is your shop?


----------



## STARNUT

Funny you mention the impec and riding that unicorn. I was one a few dealers they flew to Switzerland last July to see the factory and ride the thing. Impressive bike. Like, _real_ impressive. The combo of their TCC (marketing mumbo-jumbo that actually really works) and the production process results in a very unique riding and looking bike. It is heavier than an RM01 or an SLR01, but you're not buying that thing 'cause it's light, plus, it's light enough. I'm a dealer for the Impec and if I could get one..... I'd be on one like a fat kid on a twinkie.

I have a few guys on an SLR01 that are strong enough to be pros and chase the $12,000 dream, but chose the oil industry instead (go figure, the money is _way_ better than winning primes ). He told me, _"watering a frame down to weight and stiffness numbers is gay, this thing ****1ng rocks. I don't care if a German scat mag says it's as stiff as Tom Cruise in a strip club, I can't tell. What I can tell you is that it's the sh1t. Where's my beer?"_ Fair enough :lol: I'll have to assume the "German scat mag" is _Tour_. He's a big boy as well. Rides a 57 SLR and is 200 pounds of former track sprinter and pursuiter. 

I loved my Super 6. But I went through 5 of them total. I loved it...... it was a little on the stiff side for me and if I didn't have nice tires on it it was a little rough. In hard cornering in a crit it's stiffness was bit of a hinderance, but the back side of the course where you go up it shined. Maybe I'm not heavy enough to push it because it pushed back a lot of the time. 

I'm a huge proponent of good tires for ride quality. I always tell people/customers that 90% of your "ride quality" is attributed to rubber, not the frame. The SLR is going to make me eat my words. This thing is smoother than the guy from the Dos Equis commercials (stay thirsty my friends). It was pretty much a straight swap from the super over to the SLR for parts. I got a new saddle but it's the same shape I've been using forever and I bought/stole some Keo Blades. That being said..........

I'm floored at how well it rides. Longer wheel base than the Cannondale but a shorter rear center and a 72.5º HTA vs a 73º on the Super and I think the rake on the SLR is more too. At anyrate, it's longer and lower than the Cannondale and man, can you tell. 

I'll be honest. I like stiff rear ends on bikes and some what stiff front ends. I hated my System 6 for that reason *gasp* . The SLR is _as_ stiff in the rear end and stiffish in the front. Im not a big guy nor a small guy, I can climb and I have a decent sprint and I corner without fear (read hard). I'm an all arounder. To big to climb _really_ well and to small to sprint _really_ well. The guys from BMC call it TCC (Tuned Compliance Concept). At this point they can call it whatever the hell they want, that shiz works. end of story. Just like the pic in the link. I had several people comment on it the other day during a group ride. They could actually _see_ the seat tube and post flexing. Having been in the industry for so long, my bullsh1t detector is set on 10 all the time and the TCC who-ha was no different. I was a skeptical hippo until I rode it.

Let me put it to you this way, I'm not going going to loose a race because of the lack of stiffness in this thing (if there is a "lack" vs my super).

A lot of my other guys are on the RM01 and I have some cat 1s and a former recent masters' national road champ on the RM01 and SLR01. These guys range in size from 6'3" 247 of solid muscle to 5'5" 125 and all were on super or system sixs. _Every single_ one of them is floored by how much better these handle and ride over the system 6 or super 6 and not a single one has mentioned a "lack" of stiffness. So the thing I'm taking from this is 3 things: apparently stiffness is over rated; the tour test is bunk; and there are better matrices for frame selection. 

The SLR is a great bike and possibly one of the best all-rounder frames made. There are lighter, and stiffer, and blah blah blah. However, I think this thing combines the most of the best qualities we want in a frame set package. It's not an "~est" anything. Not the stiff*est*, or the light*est*, but it may be one of the best*est* executed frameset packages out. Remember, BMC designed and manufactured both the seatpost and fork or all 4 of their carbon bikes. It kills me when a manufacturer goes to extreme lengths to design a bike to "ride" certain way and make all kinds of claims about comfort and "ride quality", and set the damn thing out the door with a 31.6 seatpost.... only to have some half wit slap a Thomson seatpost in it. Fail. You never hear any talk about how comfortable a seatpost is yet it's the link between your "vertically compliant yet horizontally stiff" frame and ass. Slap a stiff seatpost in there and.... all of a sudden you have a "harsh" ride.

To the RM v. the SLR question? They share a lot of things. The TCC, the post design, the fork design. The difference come in the post where the RM uses a clamp and the SLR uses the internal plug type deal, and the rear end. The RM's seatstays are noticeable bigger and flex noticeable less. That being said..... it is still a comfy azz bike because of the fork and post, and (as mentioned) it's a stiff mofo. They have more in common than not. *I* like the SLR better at 150 ish pounds. _*You*_ would probably like the RM01 better at your size and it'll probably feel like _*my*_ SLR does to *ME* at my size. If that makes sense...........?

Being a former pro (i assume you mean bike and not curling) combined with your size.... I'd almost steer you towards the RM01 with a wheel and saddle upgrade and call it good.

If you really want to know where my shop is shoot me a PM, I like my anonymity. Last time I mentioned my shop people called me a shill and accused me of an agenda to scuttle the evil empire from Morgan Hill, and sour grapes "because they wouldn't open me as a dealer". I'd rather my my own decisions about what I sell in my market rather than have someone in another state *tell* me what I'm going to stock and then sue me if I say other wise. Anyway..... I digress, that's a whole other ball of crazy. Suffice it to say I had to close a few days last week (and the week before) because we had _epic_ blizzards and have 2 + feet of snow on the ground in a place that normally get a few inches a year, if at all.

Starnut

edit: I just re-read Ultramans' post and.... dang dude... passive aggressive much?


----------



## worst_shot_ever

Starnut, so glad you posted this, as it is exactly the question I'm debating at the moment. My team just signed with a new shop, which is trying to build its relationship with BMC and is accordingly looking at making a deal available on BMC frames. I was all set to go with the SLR01 Team Machine, but then was talking to a friend (who is a fellow poster on WW) who strongly suggested it is too soft, more of a grand fondo geo, that there's no climbs around DC that merit the name so it's better climbing characteristics don't matter, and that for these reasons I should consider the Race Machine instead. Now, he's a much stronger and larger rider than I am, with continental pro level spring wattage. I'm only 145 lbs, and my strength is not my 1-30sec power numbers by a long shot. I'm thrilled to see your timely post -- I may have to reconsider the TM after all.


----------



## STARNUT

soft? :lol: probably not the first word that springs to mind with that frame. Gran Fondo geo? Again...... it's not like it has the HT length of a Trek or a Specalized. What constitues that anyway? It does have a long ass wheel base, but that's not a bad thing.

The SLR and RM are 2 different bikes made for different people and depending on size and desired outcome can be completely perfect bikes for people. 

The funny thing is, I had a guy tell me the HT was to long on the SLR01 in a 53. He was on a 54 Super6. 153 v 140. However, he was running that damn cone thing on the Super which made the HT length 160 so.... :idea: not all that tall when yo look at it that way. Plus, you don't hear anyone saying the R5 from Cervelo have (or any of the for that matter) Gran Fondo geos. Last I check the R5 had a 148mm HT in the 54 and the 53 SLR is a 153......???? Additionally, tell your buddy that the RM01 and the SLR01 have the same geo and by extension.... the RM must have a gran fondo geo too :lol:. He's ill informed homie, get the SLR and rock it till the wheels fall off.


Starnut


----------



## looigi

*Slr01*

Check these:

http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=9082

http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=9067&status=True&catname=Feature Stories


----------



## crank1979

Is the Impec available yet?

I'm after a new bike and coming from a BMC SLC01 ProMachine I'm interested in the Impec, BH G5 and Wilier Cento1 SL.


----------



## looigi

crank1979 said:


> Is the Impec available yet?


Kinda weird, but I don't see the Impec on the BMC website this morning...?

Glimpsing Team BMC riders while watching Paris to Nice on Versus, seems they're all riding the Impec now as apposed to a mix of SLRs and Impecs. I'm curious about the pros/cons wrt the SLR.


----------



## ultraman6970

Starnut you are a funny guy, i like you 

From all the bikes I have riden the bmcs are in my top 3, Actually i cant afford any carbon model and based in my modest road racer I can't even imagine how the carbon models can ride. Ex tracker here and back in the day (and proud of being good enough to been able to get to two panams) when I retired the only carbon bikes were the tvt's and vitus, that being said... I understand that you have bikes focused for different things but after all no matter how good the bike is if the engine sucks the bike will suck also.

I came back to recreational riding after almost 20 year and bikes are so different but eventhought my technique and race felling is still intact my bikes suck just like the owner hehe  People/racers/riders now a days cry too much trying to find the right bike for this and this, weight is being a big concern also, ex tracker here, do you thing I care about weight?? No... after reading stuff about BMC i waited maybe 3 years untill CC got a sale and I got my road racer, put it together and after 6 months I sold my Kuota Kharma because I was not going to use it anymore. The kharma is a great ride but the BMC does it better in my opinion. Since the road racer came up in carbon I been thinking on getting one but the price is simply too much in my opinion... not many reviews also, so wonder if the bike has been sold that much as the upper class models, maybe not, who knows.

Well.. too long of a comment...

cya.


----------



## crank1979

I got the rrp for a Di2 equipped Impec today. At Au$20k it's unfortunately off my list of potential next bikes.


----------



## Pavel

*Latest SLO2*

I am new to the forum and a relative novice road bike rider and I have been following the discussion from last year about the BMC SLO series. I noticed there that the SLO2 was regarded as somewhat poor value for price. Can anyone tell me if the latest version of the SLO2 has been improved since 2010?


----------



## ultraman6970

The 2010 version is aluminum, the 2011 is full carbon. The seatpost has some upgrades, the frame is like 2 pounds lighter i believe. The slo02 is the version frame of the slo01, is the same bike but since is the frame only they put a new number to it, but is the same frame than the slo1 2011. Dunno what else u want to know.


----------



## mpower13

The Impec price is way too high.


----------



## Pavel

*Slo2*

Many thanks Ultraman. That answers my question.


----------



## ultraman6970

cool.


----------



## BMCUSA

The SL01 & SL02 (2011) are the same frame NO difference at all. The difference was in the specs. and color (SL01 = Ultegra - SL02 = 105).
For 2012 - only the SL01 will be offered in the following versions: Di2 ultegra - Ultegra mech. - 105.

BMC USA


----------



## BMCUSA

Compared to what?


----------



## Promocop

BMCUSA...what is the REAL delivery dates for the Impec? I ordered mine from Cynergy


----------



## BMCUSA

The Red & Black Impec will be delivered in October (frame-set or complete) - We (The BMC USA Team) expect the Impec to at the BMC Dealer in the first 2 weeks of October. They are shipped to the US (and rest of the world) via air.

Congratulations on your Impec purchase - You are in for a very special treat.

Best,

BMC USA


----------



## Promocop

I know. I test drove it at the launch party. Game over. Can't wait


----------



## jsnc

*2011 BMC RoadRacer SL01*

Hey guys,

New to the forum and just bought my first road bike from my LBS (BMC RR SL01 in black/green) since my schwinn deluxe varsity of younger days. I'm quite excited, but a bit disappointed that my days of testing anything I can find will now end. The price was too good to pass up (low 2ks) and after riding it in comparison to some other much higher priced bikes (Ridley, Pinarello, Bianchi, etc.) the ride was very responsive and definitely a pleasant surprise.

Since my only experience is my 5 or so miles of test ride, can anyone provide some insight/long term thoughts? Any reasons to reconsider my selection or anything I need to know? 

Thanks.


----------



## ultraman6970

The seatpost creak time to time  Get some transparent vinyl, cut it and put it around the seatpost, just cover the back and the sides of it, put some light grease to the vinyl and ready to go.

That's the nature of the beast with this model, big chance u have something already in the seatpost. But pretty much thats the way to fox the problem. Besides that is a great bike.


----------



## dom3333

2012 are now up on the website. Check out the new single speed belt drive. Its called the Mas challenge MC01, I want one . :thumbsup:


----------



## ultraman6970

Looks like the alpenchallenge but single speed... like it too


----------



## JohnHenry

dom3333 said:


> 2012 are now up on the website. Check out the new single speed belt drive. Its called the Mas challenge MC01, I want one . :thumbsup:


post a pixxor


----------



## Stockli Boy

Starnut- Great comments and insight, I like how you filter out the bullpucky.

I'm working with a new BMC dealer to design their new shop and they set me up with a Race Machine, getting me off my '08 Orca. I'm pretty amazed at how smooth the BMC rides; the Orca translated every pebble in CDOT's finest chip-and-seal. A comment on the head tubes: On the Orca I was spaced up 13mm with my stem flipped up, on the BMC I'm at 3mm,stem down, and both have the same HT length. The BMC is just more comfortable that way. I did not drop the bars because my flab had magically disappeared, it's still there providing warmth in the winter and aerodynamics in the summer.

The BMC took some getting used to on curvy descent- HTA is .7* slacker and I think has more trail. The Orca would dive into a turn and carve with just a slight shift of my head, while the BMC takes much more pressure on the outside pedal and pullback on the inside bar. In ski terms, the Orca feels like a sharp GS ski (high edge angle, carved turn), the BMC feels more like a Super-G (stomp on it, hold on, work it around). As I am becoming more accustomed to the bike, my cornering speeds are coming up.

I'm no racer, I'm a fat guy who climbs slow and descends fast. The 39/53 was a bit of a shock off the compact I had on the Orca, but now I wouldn't trade it for the world. It's forcing me to increase my cadence (I always said pedaling more than once per second was showing off).

There is no question that the Orca felt faster when you stomped on it, but the BMC is in actuality faster. I think its inherent smoothness may take away some of the feeling of acceleration the Orca offered, but in looking at my Strava data, I am indeed faster on the BMC in most instances. I prefer longer rides when I can get them, and 3 or 4 hours on the BMC is far less taxing than the Orca.

Even though I had no plans to move from the Orbea, I am extremely happy with the new ride and can't see going back. The blue/black paint scheme is also great as I am over the red/white/black that has taken over the industry.

For those considering these bikes, don't stare at the website or catalog, just find a dealer and ride the damn thing. Published specs and details don't translate to the ride quality. I could have had my choice of bikes from this shop: Orbea, Scott, Pinarello, BMC, Jamis, and I could have kept my well-loved Orca, but I'm awfully happy with the BMC RM01.


----------

